# Guinea Eczema?



## Wigglewoo (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey All,

Just looking for a bit of advice - I have 2 guineas about 3 months old, both are fine within themselves, but one has an eczema type dry skin thing on the underside of his ear that doesn't seem to be clearing up......does anyone know what it could be or what I can do to help? It doesn't seem to be sore but has stopped his fur growing in that particular place....

xXx


----------

